# Stary with scabby nose



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, may well be a silly question but just taken in a pregnant stray who will let me near her and who im treating for fleas, while i was dusting her yest i noticed and old cut on her nose and a red mark where her whiskers come out, do you think this is just and wound that will go away or should i be worrying about it/putting anything on it?

Thanks so much for this forum dont know what iv have done without it! x


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I would be very careful about putting flea dust on a pregnant cat. What is the product called, and where did you buy it?


----------

